# Wilting weeping cherry



## treemandan (Jun 30, 2009)

Came across this tree which was living just fine until a month ago when all the above ground roots where covered with weed barrier and 6 inches of triple ground. 
HO said he noticed the wilting about a week ago. I suggested to remove the mulch, cut out the old dead, leave the new dead and fertilize. Make sense?


----------



## Urban Forester (Jun 30, 2009)

Everything but fertilize. i wouldn't put NPK in a tree this time of year. Pushing growth that a weakened root system can't support could cause additional decline. Sounds like root suffocation to me. Water once a week in absence of natural rainfall and keep your fingers crossed that the feeder root system was not permantly damaged. Loose the weed barrier O2 is the most important element to roots.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 30, 2009)

Urban Forester said:


> Everything but fertilize. i wouldn't put NPK in a tree this time of year. Pushing growth that a weakened root system can't support could cause additional decline. Sounds like root suffocation to me. Water once a week in absence of natural rainfall and keep your fingers crossed that the feeder root system was not permantly damaged. Loose the weed barrier O2 is the most important element to roots.



Well I scooped it out today with rakes and the Dingo. The big above ground lateral roots where chinked out by mowers for year and the moisture on lack might have done something. "The mulch was deep my friends" This big old tree had roots 10 inch plus dia crawling round the ground.
I have mulched trees like this but don't cover the roots and it actually can be fine.
I did give it a shot round the drip line with a garden hose and a T- spike. I am thinking it will have suffecient time to maybe regrow some areas that have wilted ... maybe.
I think the root system can pull through.


----------

